# Just purchased 1952 Monark Super Deluxe



## kylefaulk20 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yesterday i was lucky enough to find and buy what i believe to be a 1952 Monark Super Deluxe. I need a little project to keep me occupied through the winter and this seemed like a good start. Only problem is this is the first classic bike I have restored. I have worked on everything from Model T's to Boss Mustangs, so this shouldnt be too challenging. I wanted to get some opinions from the experts on exactly what it is the bike is missing, and any helpful hints on things to be aware of before tearing into this thing. I have done a little research on the net, and every 52 i have looked at has been a little differnt. I noticed some have a plane on the front fenders and some dont. A couple of the decals are a little different, and they almost all have different seats. If someone wouldnt mind showing me to a few 100% era correct photos I would really appreciate it. I also understand the original colors of the bike were a maroon frame and red fenders? I would really like to see one so i can get an idea of exactly how I am going to go about this. Attached are some photos of the bike. Enjoy and I appreciate the help.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats a beautiful old Monark! I can't see anything missing, but I'm no expert. You have absolutely beautiful patina there, I'd hate to see that disappear under a new coat of paint.......thats my point of view, enjoy the project


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 30, 2010)

awesome bike I have one just like it but i think yours is a little better, mine has some pitting on the frame


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 30, 2010)

looks pretty complete! that is the right seat. i have had three monarks from that era and all of them had the same seat, with the grab rail that bends like that. one was a girl's (seat was a shorter version but same) lodbell is my guess.


----------



## chitown (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome to the cabe.

One thing I see missing is a brake arm clamp to secure the brake arm to the frame. Other than that looks complete and will make a great project.

Here's a nice one on Dave's site similar to yours:  http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle797/3106.htm


----------



## pgroah (Dec 30, 2010)

check out http://www.nostalgic.net/ lots or pictures of the monarks.


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

As the others have said, looks like a very nice, solid and complete Super Deluxe!  Nice find.


----------



## 48b6 (Dec 30, 2010)

OldRider said:


> Thats a beautiful old Monark! I can't see anything missing, but I'm no expert. You have absolutely beautiful patina there, I'd hate to see that disappear under a new coat of paint.......thats my point of view, enjoy the project




X2 I'd leave it alone.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2010)

...Yea, other than the brake strap she looks complete and oriqinal. She'll need lots of replacement chrome pieces or re-chroming dome tho- Nice find!
Welcome to the C.A.B.E.!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 31, 2010)

You can't argue with the one in the link on Nostalgic!!! That would be my inspiration if I was going to go full restoration.


----------



## pgroah (Dec 31, 2010)

*To restore or not*

Here is my resto. Your bicycle is in much better shape than mine was, You may want to just clean it up.


----------



## kylefaulk20 (Dec 31, 2010)

I appreciate all the help gents, also I have heard that the original tires were made by US Royal Tire and that the white wall had 3 grooves running along the side of it. Does anyone know if this is correct and if these tires are still able to be found?


----------



## kylefaulk20 (Dec 31, 2010)

pgroah said:


> Here is my resto. Your bicycle is in much better shape than mine was, You may want to just clean it up.




I noticed the pedals on your bike have reflectors, where mine appear to have Monark stamped on them, and they have reflectors on the end of the pedal?


----------



## Santee (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice project. Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Avanti (Oct 24, 2016)

What's the serial number?


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey Avanti look at your post date this goes back to Dec 2010 to Jan 2011


----------



## Avanti (Oct 24, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> Hey Avanti look at your post date this goes back to Dec 2010 to Jan 2011




So?  He can still can't check the serial number - unless of course, he's dead. lol.


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes avant he can. But he was last in the cabe 4yrs17wks ago... Not likely


----------



## tech549 (Oct 31, 2016)

there is also the monark book by john polizzi,has a lot of info and pics,i believe scott  the cabes owner sells these if I am not mistaken.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 31, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> Hey Avanti look at your post date this goes back to Dec 2010 to Jan 2011



 ya missed that too!!


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 31, 2016)

tech549 said:


> ya missed that too!!



It's all good lmao.


----------

